# Hallo!



## _sparrow_ (24 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein bisheriges Stammboard (celebritymarkt.org) schließt und celebboard.net als sehr gute Alternative empfohlen wurde, bin ich jetzt hier gelandet


----------



## General (25 März 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## jasper (16 Mai 2013)

herzlich willkommen


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2013)

jasper schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen



Lang lebe Copy & Paste


----------

